# Arica e Iquique



## DixLoquo (Mar 6, 2007)

ARICA

se encuentra ubicada en la Region mas septentrional de Chile, a una distancia de 2.100 km al norte de la capital , Santiago de Chile, tiene un clima desertico costero, con suves temperaturas tanto en verano como en invierno.













































































































IQUIQUE

se encuentra ubicada en la Region de Tarapaca, distante a 1.890 km al norte de Santiago de Chile, tiene un clima similar al de Arica, desertico costero, con temperaturas agradables tanto en verano como en invierno, con algunas lloviznas esporadicas.






















































































































































































Espero que les guste ....

saludos:cheers:


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Muy buenas estas dos ciudades ....particularmente me gusta mas Iquique;se ve bastante mas desarrrollada que Arica...


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Esta bonito el threat, pero eso de ponerle como titulo "ex-ciudades peruanas" como que esta de mas...


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Porque le puso ese titulo al thread? oke: :dunno:


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Esta bien puesto el nombre.


----------



## egusquizacosta (Mar 9, 2006)

Buen desarrollo de esas ciudades, en lo personal si se hubieran quedado de lado peruano no serias como estas ahora. Bien por Chile


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si están bonitas las ciudades pero el título está de más.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Que bonitas espero ver algun dia Tacna como estas ciudades


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

bonitas ciudades... respecto al titulo del thread... tranqui ppl... si lo hizo sanamente no hay porque molestarse y si al contrario lo hizo por fastidiar, no le sigan el juego. 
Particularmente me gustaron las fotos


----------



## DixLoquo (Mar 6, 2007)

cambie el titulo ya que hay personas que se molestaron o causaron sensibilidades, pero creanme que lo hice sin ningun afan mas que mostrar estas 2 ciudades, con pasado peruano y presente chileno.

saludos:cheers:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

A tanto inútil que vive pensando que aun seguimos en guerra con Chile deberían enseñarles estas fotos...y que comparen con las ciudades fronterizas peruanas...para que en vez de ocupar su tiempo en buscar cualquier cosa anti chilena, empiezen a pensar en como solucionar algún problema peruano...Chile nos lleva mucha ventaja en descentralización y en casi todo.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

ERROR!! hno: creo que no deberias mostrar fotos de eso, puede herir suceptibilidades, además si vas a mostrar fotos de las ex "ciudades peruanas" por lo menos deberias mostrar las antiguas antes de 1880... por que esas ciudades son chilenas desde 1929... a todo esto se nota que chile tiene bastante empuje, si esas ciudades hubieran seguido siendo peruanas serían pueblos olvidados, en especial iquique.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ostentan un bonito skyline! Si que se han desarrollado muy bien estas ciduades durante el siglo 20...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

No creo que se pueda decir que Arica es una ciudad bonita, pero sí se puede decir que es mucho más moderna que Tacna.
Iquique es otra cosa. No sólo es moderna, sino que además se ve bien.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Ambas ciudades son bonitas y me parecen ordenadas... en lo personal me gusta más Iquique, se ve más desarrollada


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Bonitas fotos, me gustaron las 2 ciudades. Creo que deberiamos seguir este ejemplo de descentralizacion!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

egusquizacosta said:


> Buen desarrollo de esas ciudades, en lo personal si se hubieran quedado de lado peruano no serias como estas ahora. Bien por Chile


hno: sip la mera yo tbn pienso eso hno: pero bueh es en si un ejemplo a seguir :banana: porke son ciudades muy bonitas, limpias y desarroladas ahora 


Saludos :banana:


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*coincido 90% contigo Nekun20....*



nekun20 said:


> *ERROR!! hno: creo que no deberias mostrar fotos de eso, *puede herir suceptibilidades, además si vas a mostrar fotos de las ex "ciudades peruanas" por lo menos deberias mostrar las antiguas antes de 1880... por que esas ciudades son chilenas desde 1929... a todo esto se nota que chile tiene bastante empuje, si esas ciudades hubieran seguido siendo peruanas serían pueblos olvidados, en especial iquique.


Cuando leí el título del thread pensé que iba a ver los *hermosos , elegantes , e importantes *edificios de manufactura peruana de antes 1880 , pero me dí la sorpresa que vi las construcciones mas modernas a esa fecha.
Indudablemente todas las ciudades y paises tienen sus ciclos de bonanza y decaimiento , y cuando Tarapacá fue tomada , con sus ciudades :*Arica e Iquique eran las ciudades mas florecientes y hermosas y RICAS del Pacífico
Sur sudamericano exceptuando por supuesto , Santiago y Lima.*Personalmente me tocó estar presente ,allá por los años 1970s , cruzando la frontera peruano -chilena , es decir cruzar de Tacna y Arica y la situación era al reves , por *1976 *, viveres , aceite , harina, iban hacia el lado de Chile
y el control peruano era moderniisimo a comparación de las
oficinas del control del otro lado , ahora es al revés , me gusta bastante el control chileno , aunque el peruano sigue
antiguo , parece que lo están remoldelando y ampliando así que sería interesante que algún forista tacneño nos provea de fotos.
En cuanto a los skylines, bonitos , pero la verdad , a mi me gustan más los edificios históricos y antiguos, que los rascacielos , la verdad no me quitan el sueño ,eso se puede comprobar en Europa donde *superdesarrollo no tiene que ver nada con rascacielos, pero *si me gustaría que Lima tuviera su par de torresitas de mas 40 pisos.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Pues almenos ahora que estas ciudades pertenecen a Chile se muy bien. Si fueran todavia parte de Peru, simplemente serian un desastre como la mayoria de nuestras ciudades de provincias. Claro esperemos que pronto esto cambie!!! )


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*bueno yo he ido a Arequipa , Cuzco , Trujillo,últimamente.....*

y la verdad decir *desastre *, bueno la verdad tuve todas
las comodidades casi como en cualquier ciudad del mundo,
pero exagerar, a decir que es un desastre(yo no ví ningun desastre) , la verdad , es cierto en el Perú estamos saliendo de un ciclo económico político bastante dificil, con la pobreza que no se soluciona a pesar de tener la politica económica "correcta" desde hace 15 años mas o menos.Y tambien cada estadío de "desarrollo" tienes sus
problemas de coyuntura , como falta de agua , energía,contaminación, desigualdad , así no todo es color
de rosa ni aqui ni en cualquier parte del mundo.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*Clavijo , gracias en parte tienes razón...*

pero por mucho que Arica e Iquique hayan sido un *emporio* por 1880s , no creo que hayan superado a Santiago que desde la colonia era ya una capital de toda esa zona del sur , en cambio Arica e Iquique casi no tienen
pasado colonial , ni creo que hayan tenido algún convento
como el de San Francisco en Santiago por decir un ejemplo.
Dodicito no restrinjas mi libertad de opinión , ya que me baso en hechos históricos documentados en libros ,tu bien sabes que poseo una amplia biblioteca.
Para mi las ciudades de *Arica e Iquique en 1880s eran las 
florecientes e importantes de toda esta parte *de sudamerica , exceptuando las capitales y 1ros.puertos
de ambos paises.


----------



## scoelho86 (Jun 30, 2006)

bonitas ese par de ciudades...aunque no niego que iquique es mejor y mas moderna....


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

J Block said:


> Son un desastre a comparación de las ciudades de nuestros vecinos. Nadie lo puede negar. Son ciudades que no cuentan con transporte público ordenado, aeropuertos de calidad, infraestructura víal, zoológicos, buenas bibliotecas, teatros importantes..etc. Son ciudades con hartas carencias. Ahora, que uno pueda encontrar comodidades, pues en toda ciudad grande las puede encontrar.


Exactamente a eso era lo que me referia. Nos falta mucho que aprender de nuestros paises vecinos. Fuera del aeropuerto de Lima, la verdad que ni el de Cuzco se salva..que supuestamente deberia estar mucho mejor por el solo hecho de recibir tanto turista todos los dias!! Trujillo, Arequipa y Chiclayo se ve que han cambiado pero todavia les falta mucho. En lo que respecta a otro tipo de infraestuctura tambien estamos completamente escasos. Y lo digo de corazon, ojala que mi pais cambie pronto.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

AC78 said:


> Exactamente a eso era lo que me referia. Nos falta mucho que aprender de nuestros paises vecinos. Fuera del aeropuerto de Lima, la verdad que ni el de Cuzco se salva..que supuestamente deberia estar mucho mejor por el solo hecho de recibir tanto turista todos los dias!! Trujillo, Arequipa y Chiclayo se ve que han cambiado pero todavia les falta mucho. En lo que respecta a otro tipo de infraestuctura tambien estamos completamente escasos. Y lo digo de corazon, ojala que mi pais cambie pronto.


Para eso se necesita un cambio de mentalidad del gobierno central, este cambio tomará 25 años aproximadamente. Las cosas son simples, por ejemplo, si la Municipalidad de Trujillo o el Gobierno de La Libertad no pueden financiar la culminación de la vía expresa Nicolas de Piérola, lo lógico sería que el gobierno central apoye y se haga la obra, pero...al gobierno no le interesa pues...y eso es lo que hayque cambiar.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

AC78 said:


> Exactamente a eso era lo que me referia. Nos falta mucho que aprender de nuestros paises vecinos. Fuera del aeropuerto de Lima, la verdad que ni el de Cuzco se salva..que supuestamente deberia estar mucho mejor por el solo hecho de recibir tanto turista todos los dias!! Trujillo, Arequipa y Chiclayo se ve que han cambiado pero todavia les falta mucho. En lo que respecta a otro tipo de infraestuctura tambien estamos completamente escasos. Y lo digo de corazon, ojala que mi pais cambie pronto.


Bueno el problema sigue siendo el centralismo, si la desentralización hubiera comenzado a finales de los 80s cuando fue la primera vez que escuche sobre esto y cuando se pensaba hacer un nuevo mapa político; tendríamos muchas ciudades prósperas y desarrolladas; lamentablemente la descentralización ha comenzado hace pocos anos y aún todavía no es notoria. Llevamos 20 anos retrasados... y ojalá como tu dices las cosas cambien muy pronto.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pobre caballito.


----------



## UrbanO! (Mar 3, 2007)

Me gustaron las fotos que tomaron. Muy pulcras todas.
Saludos.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Los gobiernos ultimos tambien tuvieron la culpa en que el pais se estancara... Un gran ejemplo de esto: Alan Garcia (primer periodo). No toda la culpa recae sobre el, pero practicamente tuvimos que empezar de CERO una vez culminado su periodo, luego vino Fujimori y su banda, el resto de la historia ya nos la sabemos muy bien.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No te olvides de San Lorenzo de Tarapacá*

Antes de 1880 era muy importante la pequeña ciudad de San Lorenzo de Tarapacá (conocida simplemente como Tarapacá). Allí nacieron Ramón Castilla y Alfonso Ugarte.. Actualmente es un pueblito fantasmal de apenas un centenar de habitantes. 


friendLima said:


> pero por mucho que Arica e Iquique hayan sido un *emporio* por 1880s , no creo que hayan superado a Santiago que desde la colonia era ya una capital de toda esa zona del sur , en cambio Arica e Iquique casi no tienen
> pasado colonial , ni creo que hayan tenido algún convento
> como el de San Francisco en Santiago por decir un ejemplo.
> Dodicito no restrinjas mi libertad de opinión , ya que me baso en hechos históricos documentados en libros ,tu bien sabes que poseo una amplia biblioteca.
> ...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*BUENAS TARDES*

Muy bonitas fotos, y sí es verdad que hay una diferencia entre el lado chileno y peruano, pero LO MAS GRACIOSO ES QUE LOS CHILENOS ATRAVIESAN LA FRONTERA PARA COMPRAR PORQUE LES SALE MAS BARATO :lol: Hace mil años que fui a Tacna y será pobre pero la vi muy limpia. También hay que pensar que los chilenos ahora están llenos de dinero, porque SABEN DE NEGOCIOS, SON MAS PUNTUALES Y DISCIPLINADOS QUE NOSOTROS, aunque últimamente estamos cambiando. Nosotros hemos tenido mucho atraso por LA GUERRA INTERNA QUE HEMOS VIVIDO, ES DECIR LOS 20 AÑOS DE TERRORISMO, LAS DICTADURAS.....Como dice friends los edificios modernos son bonitos pero más bonitos son los antiguos bien cuidados, los monumentos prehispánicos que tenemos y no los tiene Chile. Cada país tiene lo suyo LO BUENO LO MALO Y LO FEO. Que en Chile también hay mucha pobreza, barrios muy pobres que no son mostrados. Chile hacia el sur tiene mucha vegetación, en cambio nosotros nuestra costa está en el desierto, tenemos muchos accidentes geográficos, para ir a la selva tenemos que pasar una cordillera altísima que llega hasta el cielo, para luego bajar a la zona selvática. NO SE PUEDE DECIR DE EX-CIUDADES PERUANAS, SINO EX-TERRIOTORIO PERUANO EN TODO CASO, y boliviano también.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

AC78 said:


> En lo que respecta a otro tipo de infraestuctura tambien estamos completamente escasos. Y lo digo de corazon, ojala que mi pais cambie pronto.


Eso no va a pasar. Nada va a cambiar pronto. Van a pasar años, por lo menos 20 años para que se note la diferencia...siempre y cuando la economía se mantenga en crecimiento durante ese tiempo...wow...pensándolo bien lo veo casi imposible.


----------



## REYDARKO (May 11, 2006)

J Block said:


> Eso no va a pasar. Nada va a cambiar pronto. Van a pasar años, por lo menos 20 años para que se note la diferencia...siempre y cuando la economía se mantenga en crecimiento durante ese tiempo...wow...pensándolo bien lo veo casi imposible.


Creo que la palabra IMPOSIBLE... Suena bastante fuerte, soy Chileno y me gusta mucho Perù, tengo muy buenos amigos allà y cada vez que voy lo paso genial, y me alegra ver su desarrollo y crecimiento , y esto se refleja en sus construcciones modernas .Ahora, creo que la mentalidad de muchos peruanos està cambiando a si como lo que esta pasando en Chile. Y me atreverìa decir un montòn de paises latinoamericanos .yo amo la cultura latina y a todos mis hermanos latinos , cuando voy a un paìs hermano , no me importa su pobreza, ni su color , los amo tal cual son y siento que alguna vez llegaremos hacer grandes paises en lo econòmico y social, Ahora el caso de Perù veo que su crecimiento econòmico esta muy bien, espero que siga de esa forma .viva Chile y viva Perù.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

REYDARKO said:


> Creo que la palabra IMPOSIBLE... Suena bastante fuerte, soy Chileno y me gusta mucho Perù, tengo muy buenos amigos allà y cada vez que voy lo paso genial, y me alegra ver su desarrollo y crecimiento , y esto se refleja en sus construcciones modernas .Ahora, creo que la mentalidad de muchos peruanos està cambiando a si como lo que esta pasando en Chile. Y me atreverìa decir un montòn de paises latinoamericanos .yo amo la cultura latina y a todos mis hermanos latinos , cuando voy a un paìs hermano , no me importa su pobreza, ni su color , los amo tal cual son y siento que alguna vez llegaremos hacer grandes paises en lo econòmico y social, Ahora el caso de Perù veo que su crecimiento econòmico esta muy bien, espero que siga de esa forma .viva Chile y viva Perù.


Una cosa es tener buenísimas intenciones y ser bien amable y amigable como tú y siempre mirar el lado bueno de toda situación. Ven al Perú cuando quieras! Me alegra que exista gente que aprecia mi país. 

Pero hablemos de la realidad. Yo soy realista y hoy por hoy el Perú es un país subdesarrollado con muchísimos problemas, muchísimos más que en tu país. Esta situación puede que cambie pero no pronto. Tomarán varios años para que la situación del país cambie. El progreso no sólo se mide en edificios modernos. Tambien se mide en la calidad de vida de la gente en las zonas más alejadas, las zonas más olvidadas del país.

Cambiar toda esa situación de la noche a la mañana ES imposible.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Mantengamos el orden y demos nuestras opiniones sin tratar de que los demás las compartan obligadamente.

En todo caso no le veo al thread mala intenciòn. Editè el tìtulo para que no sigan comentarios al respecto y ya pues.... olvidémonos del pasado y veamos hacia el futuro.

Salute


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Clavijo said:


> Corrección friend: Valparaíso y Lima.
> 
> A finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, Santiago era todavía un "gran pueblo", provinciano y conservador, mientras que Valparaíso era la bullente capital financiera y económica de Chile, de cultura liberal y cosmopolita.
> 
> Muchos Saludos.


Toda al razón Clavijo, en esa época Valparaiso era la gran ciudad de Chile, cosmopolita, vibrante, llena de cultura, comercio, bohemia, etc.

Es más, Iquique durante la fiebre del salitre, tambien fué más importante que Santiago, todo pasaba primero por Iquique antes de llegar a la capital.

pero bueno, la historia cambió. 

por cierto, lindas fotos, me gustan mucho Iquique, Arica esta decente.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

J Block said:


> Una cosa es tener buenísimas intenciones y ser bien amable y amigable como tú y siempre mirar el lado bueno de toda situación. Ven al Perú cuando quieras! Me alegra que exista gente que aprecia mi país.
> 
> Pero hablemos de la realidad. Yo soy realista y hoy por hoy el Perú es un país subdesarrollado con muchísimos problemas, muchísimos más que en tu país. Esta situación puede que cambie pero no pronto. Tomarán varios años para que la situación del país cambie. El progreso no sólo se mide en edificios modernos. Tambien se mide en la calidad de vida de la gente en las zonas más alejadas, las zonas más olvidadas del país.
> 
> *Cambiar toda esa situación de la noche a la mañana ES imposible.*


Totalmente de acuerdo, :yes: kay: al menos se va avanzando, peor seria seguir en esos tiempos del caos de los 80;s.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

alezx_nj said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, :yes: kay: al menos se va avanzando, peor seria seguir en esos tiempos del caos de los 80;s.


Ni lo menciones! se que hay JBlok no es pesimista sino realista, pero andale que somos lo que queremos ser, ya se es muy facil decirlo pero espero que Trujillo silenciosamente en unos años te de la respuesta

Iquque y Arica, bonitas, no son mis ciudades chilenas favoritas pero se ven dignas


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ME GUSTA EL TÍTULO,MUY REAL Y VERÍDICO CON RESPECTO A LAS 2 CIUDADES AMBAS SON PUJANTES Y SE DESARROLLAN BIEN PIENSO KE IQUIQUE ESTA MÁS DESAROLLADA,TIENE MÁS POBLACIÓN E INFRAESTRUCTURA MODERNA.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Bueno, no se olviden que Iquique se ha visto muy beneficiada con su condición de Zona Franca, categoría que tiene desde 1975. Evidentemente, gracias a esta situación, Iquique ha podido surgir y convertirse en un importante centro económico y comercial.

Con respecto a Arica, en los últimos años ha estado media abandonada. Pero antes no era así. De hecho, antiguamente la situación era totalmente distinta a la actual: Arica era el gran emporio comercial, mientras que Iquique -tras la desaparición del auge salitrero-, quedó reducido a un puerto sin mayor relevancia. Ello se produjo gracias a que Arica había sido declarada "Puerto Libre" en 1953, situación que provocó que Arica llegara a transformarse en un núcleo de gran crecimiento económico y comercial, con grandes inversiones, tanto públicas como privadas. Mucho de la actual infraestructura ariqueña proviene de aquella época, la cual duró hasta finales de los años 60, momento en que Arica entra en un período de letargo, siendo entonces superada por Iquique.

Saludos.


----------



## ariqueño (Jun 3, 2006)

uuuuu...muy buenas fotos, muy linda mi ciudad y porsupuesto iquique tambien.

Queria hcer un pequeño comentario respecto a lo que se ah hablado, de las diferencias entre las ciudades peruanas y chilenas. yo en particular me voy a referir a tacna que es la ciudad peruana que mas conosco.
Por ahi se dijo que tacna estab medio abandonada, uff nada mas falso que eso, tacna tiene el doble de poblacion que arica y un comercio mucho mas dinamico, comparable solo al de iquique, tiene todas las herramientas para transformarce en una gran ciudad; pero hay un problema de esta ciudad y del peru en general, el desorden y la informalidad , es algo que me llama la atencion cuando voy a tacna, cada uno rema para su lado, un comercio increible y sin embargo no hay un centro comercial decente, la evasion tributaria en tacna debe ser enorme, nadie da boleta. la regulacion del transito es casi inexistente, aca funciona la ley del mas vivo o del mas fuerte, cero regulacion en la construccion, cada cual construye a su manera y sin pedirle permiso a nadie. ordenense un poco y veran como las cosas empiezan a cambiar, ustedes son muy inteligentes, como muestra un boton, hace un tiempo lleve a varios servicios tecnicos de arica una radio de auto para que me arreglaran la pantalla de esta , en todos me dieron por muerta la radio, la lleve a tacna y adivinen que, siii me la arreglaron!!!, ahi esta la radio todavia funciona:lol: :lol:.

El comentario es super en buena, porfavor no lo tomen a mal, me encanta ir a tacna y voy a seguir yendo, saludos a todos .


----------



## fer128 (Dec 5, 2005)

Yo soy de los que creen que las cosas van a mejorar. El sur de Perú y el norte de Chile todavía tienen mucho que aportar. Si hacemos las cosas correctas a los dos lados de la frontera (por lo menos Alan ya está haciedo algo) vamos a ver los frutos muy pronto. 

Nuestros hijos no van a entender nada de "diferencias", al contrario, van a disfrutar de la integración, el desarrollo y las posibilidades que nos da una sociedad libre.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

uff se veia venir, ¿porque no dejan de lado el nacionalismo absurdo?, mucha importancia le están dando a este thread, más de la que se espera uke: hno:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Vuelvan al tema :bash: ya basta con estas discusiones sin sentido :bash:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gronier y Friendlima.... aclaren sus temas vìa pm y por favor ya no cansen mas.

Especialmente tu Gronier.


----------

